

Almost out of the uncanny valley - mromanuk
http://prostheticknowledge.tumblr.com/post/122102666801/skin-stretch-computer-graphic-research-from-the
Better link http:&#x2F;&#x2F;gl.ict.usc.edu&#x2F;Research&#x2F;SkinStretch&#x2F;
======
mromanuk
link to the paper
[http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/SkinStretch/](http://gl.ict.usc.edu/Research/SkinStretch/)

